
Artificial Intelligence: Foundations of Computational Agents - rawfael
http://artint.info/index.html
======
T-A
Previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8613011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8613011)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8350681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8350681)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1376318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1376318)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1294420](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1294420)

~~~
cblop
Sadly not much discussion in any of those threads, though. Would be nice to
get something going here.

------
lowglow
If you're into this stuff, you might want to check out a project I'm working
on called Playa: [http://getplaya.com/](http://getplaya.com/)

We're basically trying to shove all this stuff into the cloud, along with
models of how to interface with both the digital and physical world.

Drop me a line if you're down to hack on this stuff together. I'm in Palo Alto
but commute to SF once in a while.

------
ansible
I didn't realize it was free online. I was looking to purchase AI: A Modern
Approach in eBook format, but you can only rent it, which is annoying. Maybe
I'll still buy this one instead to support the authors.

~~~
MAGZine
i do highly recommend that book, but yeah, i'm not sure it exists in ebook
format. Though, personally, when it comes to dense reading material, I prefer
a book or even pdf that's a bit easier to page through.

~~~
ansible
I actually own the most recent AIMA in paper format, I just wanted it in a
more convenient one. I've been looking at book scanning services, but that has
issues too.

------
Impl0x
This was the textbook for the AI class I took last year at my university! I
found it very well written.

